# about eggs....



## armandoarturo (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi everyone..
When I first came to this forum..
I was really worried because a lady gave me Desert tortoise eggs, that where laid just there in the back of her house.
(she has no soil, just conrete), and had 2 big adult tortoises... male and female.
Both always fed wih lettuce. 
I was really concerned because I've raised DTs since I was little, and I love them, and give them a propper care, but never incubated eggs.
I let nature make them outside in the soil, and let the strong ones make it.
The point is, I came to this forum asking everyone for advice on the egg care, I was concern because the lady handled them, and I knew eggs werent supposed to move/ turn as the embryo would just die.
So.. I took the 8 eggs back home, and she also gave me the male, because she was sick of him... I tried to get the female aswell but she refused.... (2 months later she called me and asked me to stop by her house because she was going to give her to me!)

The thing is... I placed the eggs outside in a nice and safe warm space, and just sprayed around little water once a week to keep them humid.
I've been checking it every night and day for the last 5 days, because If they were good, they would be just about to start hatching. (But still My hopes were very low, because I knew the lady would have killed them when she handled them)...
today its day 84.... I went outside, and took my celphone's light to look thru them.. and look what I found:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XB1Cu3UPL8Q

Im amazed, I couldnt just belive it!!, 3 of them were just like the one in the video, and the other 5 eggs were just blank inside, or chalked out but with no live signs.

I guess they will be hatching this next week 
Im so excited, I cant just explain how I felt in the moment I saw that.

Thanks everyone for your advice! It really helped, and also Im thankfull that I found this forum, where I can share this special experiences, and learn even more about this wonderful creatures.

We are just about to be a bigger family...

(sorry for the long post... I just needed to refresh what was going on)


----------



## Emorales (Oct 2, 2010)

That is an awesome video. Glad to hear that at least some of the eggs are succesful and that you were able to keep the pair together.


----------



## TortieGal (Oct 2, 2010)

Wow, how cool is that! So neat to see the little guy moving it there. You are so lucky, how exciting. Thanks for sharing and please keep us updated.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 2, 2010)

Congratulations, Armando! Great news. Be sure to spray with water every day. This helps the baby to be able to break out.


----------



## armandoarturo (Oct 5, 2010)

HEYY everyone !
That same night... I went out before going to sleep... and I found that one egg had something weird.... as I got close I noticed that the egg was breaking!!
I was shocked! ... I turned the lights on and watched the little guy hatch step by step...
I stared for like 4 ours... I didn't sleep! hahahah
I named him jerry... and looks like 3 little fellas will be out soon!  ... Im desperate!.. they are taking ages... but I see their shadows when I candle them! ... 
jerry has now absorbed completely his yolk sack, which was really big. It took him 2 days and half.
Yvonne thanks for the advice! .. I've been spraying them daily. anything else you recommend?


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 5, 2010)

Simply amazing the trials of these guys before they even hatched. Glad you found them in time. Also glad that now you have both of the parents.


----------



## Tracy Gould (Oct 6, 2010)

That so cute, i would love to breed Shelby when she is older but i know there is alot of things to learn and i think i would have to keep them warm as i live in the UK so its would be too cold to let nature hatch them, o well i have a few years before i can make that choice as Shelby is only a baby.


----------



## Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

What a great story. Those little babies will be so special. I'm really glad you ended up with the adults too.

That video was amazing. I've never seen movement like that inside an egg.

Keep those babies warm and humid and I like to soak mine daily. Dehydration can be a big problem for tiny tortoise babies.

Good luck.


----------



## armandoarturo (Oct 7, 2010)

Tom said:


> What a great story. Those little babies will be so special. I'm really glad you ended up with the adults too.
> 
> That video was amazing. I've never seen movement like that inside an egg.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your advice Tom!
I've been soaking him daily, and he drinks a lot!
Still no eating yet.. but I know its normal.
And about the weather, I live in the middle of the Sonora desert, warm enough I would say. hahaha 

The other ones haven't hatched yet, I still see them moving inside, I guess they are just taking their time!, I cant wait!


----------



## armandoarturo (Oct 10, 2010)

Im concerned, the other 3 eggs havent hatched yet.
2 of them looks like they still need couple of weeks more...
but theres one of them that when I candle it, the little folk moves a lot inside!!
I can even see him open his mouth, and move his head back and forth, and his legs...
Do you guys think he is having a hard time getting out?
any suggestions?


----------



## armandoarturo (Oct 10, 2010)

Im even more worried...
I just went to candle that same egg and stared for a lot of time and he's not moving anymore..
he has been moving all week long, without stopping.
I even tried to move a little bit the egg to see if I would get any movement, and nothing!!
Can a completely formed baby just easily die like an embryo ?


ahahaha I sound so paranoid


----------



## Madortoise (Oct 11, 2010)

Congratulations on the hatchling. Hopefully the others will follow.


----------



## Tom (Oct 11, 2010)

armandoarturo said:


> Can a completely formed baby just easily die like an embryo ?



Yes. It happens sometimes. But there really isn't anything for you to do about it. Don't worry yet. I used to candle mine every few days and I never saw any movement. They are probably just fine.


----------



## armandoarturo (Oct 11, 2010)

I really hope so too...
Its just that every time I candled that egg, the little guy was moving like crazy inside.
Now, he doesn't moves at all..
but I guess i just have to be patient and wait for mother nature to do what she's gotta do.


----------



## murdocjunior (Oct 16, 2010)

Any updates Armondo?


----------



## armandoarturo (Oct 17, 2010)

hey! thanks for asking
no, nothing new..
looks like the baby that was moving a lot isn't moving anymore..
Its sad, I guess he died, because I haven't seen any movement the whole week.
Im still keeping my hopes high, and my fingers crossed. :/
and well, all Im going to do its wait.
The little one that hatched 2 weeks ago its doing just fine, he finally ate something today


----------

